# Potential Halter Horse??



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I think they are both beauitufl and if you are showing them in a smaller saddle club there would be no issues with that scar . Judges will realize accidents happen , it's about the horses comfirmation. I think he is very cute , just work on getting him to stand square and keep his ears up aswell ! The horse underneath is adorable and has a very nice back , well propotioned ! ( spelling may be wrong sorry , I suck haha )


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im sure you horses will do fine! They are very lovely


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Showing halter at a small show in a small town will be fine, especially since you're going more for the experience than expecting a ribbon.

It's always good to try different things with your horses and expose them to all sorts of new sights and sounds.

Neither of them would be considered halter quality at an A rated show, but you're not trying to take them to one.

Both they and you should do just fine.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with the above.

Also I know in the small local shows around me, unless your horse has very bad conformation, its all about turnout, turnout, turnout. Pay extra close attention to grooming up and looking professional.

I know its a small show, but if you look like your going to or in an A rated show you will do better. Treat every show like its the highest level show... don't assume just becuase its a little show you can slack off or skimp on the important things... :wink:

*~*Give the horses a really good bath, get those whites so bright you can't even look at 'em.
*~*Practice banding or braiding (whatever you plan to do) every day so when the show comes around you can do it fast and perfect. 
*~*Dress in suitable attire. You don't need top of the line expensive outfits but look for somthing very close (just a bit cheaper) try to look like you know what your doing and how you are expected to look, even if you are unsure... You can always look up big halter horse shows and try to minic the attire the best you can.
*~*Make sure everything (like halters) is clean and looking tip top. Never use an old dry-rotted halter or a rusty looking chain.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with Illcomealopin , it is all about turnout when your at a smaller type of show !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, they will probably do okay in the smaller shows. I would suspect that the bay would do slightly better just because he is a little better proportioned. As for the scar, they shouldn't judge against that, it is supposed to be about the base conformation of the horse and that injury doesn't affect that.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would absolutely go for it. I always try to enter my horse in halter just to give him a class to get into the arena and get used to the show, horses and arena before my riding classes. If I win something, great. If not, no big deal. The more confortable he is with the environment, the more enjoyable the show experience.


----------



## aspenmydream (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great advice and the opinions! I'm thinking we will try it!


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

im not help, but i just wanted to say both horses are ADORABLE! looove them


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

They are both beautiful horses!!

Do you know what happened to him?


----------



## aspenmydream (Dec 22, 2009)

I was told he ran into a gate that cut him real bad. Both horses came from a rescue situation so there really is no telling.


----------



## mishaaliana (Feb 20, 2010)

If it's a small show you'll be fine but I like the conformation of the second horse better.


----------

